# wmv in avi (bzw. ungekehrt) umwandeln



## Hedi (3. Juli 2004)

Hat jmd nen Tool (wenns geht kostenslos) Shareware/freeware etc.. mit dem man .avi Dateien in .wmv

oder was wichtiger ist von .avi in .wmv umwandeln kann?

direkte download links sind mit lieber, als andere, bei denen man sich durch zig Menüs klicken muss.

Danke!


----------



## sheby (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo Hedi

Mit dem Stoik Video Converter kannst du ganz einfach avi-files in wmv-files und umgekehrt convertieren.

Downloadsite 

Gruss
sheby


----------

